# Standard Poodle???



## long4country (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody got a standard poodle? I'm thinking of getting one when I retire, and have been doing a lot of research on them. I really admire their intelligence as well as sense of humor, and their ability to be a good watchdog. I know they normally run 55-60 pounds, which will be a good size with my King Shepherd, who weighs 111. I know a toy or mini would be way too small.
So, if you have one, would you let me know what yours is like?
Thanks.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't have one, but have worked with several. Every one of them was a sweet natured, intelligent animal, and seemed very healthy. If I were to own a Poodle, it would definately be a standard.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Standard poodles can have a high prey drive, so not always good with farm animals. I'd definitely obedience train and make sure they don't get away with unwanted behavior--they can be very creative! 

Don't discount toy poodles. Many of them can hold their own just fine with the bigger dogs, and tend to get along better with farm animals as they learn they can't overpower them. Nice little housedogs too, if not allowed to get away with murder. Toy poodles have a bad reputation, but believe me--9 times out of 10, it's due to the owner spoiling it. They can be lovely little dogs.

For some reason, I like toys and standards but not mini's. Almost every mini poodle I've worked with has some kind of mental/behavior problem and many of them are biters. Not just nippers, but full-on slashers. Maybe it's just the breeders in my area, but I had one that was supposedly very well-bred and was bought by a woman who was specifically looking for good temperament. That dog clamped down on my hand when I tried to clean her ears, and left me fairly incapacitated for a week or two.

OTOH, I've never met a mean Standard. They can be bratty sometimes, but I never worry about getting bitten.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

As a retired groomer I can say I haven't owned any but have known dozens and all of them have been wonderful, intelligent dogs that have been great family pets.

The only downfall is that they need regular grooming by a professional or someone who can do professional quality work. They are not a breed that can be brushed once or twice a month and be fine. Coat management and the resulting effects on a budget should be considered ahead of time. I have heard of grooming costs from $25-$125 per grooming....depending on condition of the dog and region of the country.

I would highly recommend a Standard Poodle as a family pet.

Willow101


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

when I was younger we had a toy poodle that fell just under miniature. she was a good dog, very friendly, but obsessively licky and would have been better for someone who would have taken her on long runs every day. she ended up with only 3 legs because of knee issues and eventually died young due to cancer. she was tolerant of being groomed, unlike the cockers we had. poodles do mat down easily and you can never groom them enough, even with short hair they will knot out in friction areas(around legs and ears). trainability is much the same of the other gun dogs, eager to please, highly intellegent. standards are usually not as high energy has the toys but some can be. theres a man that lives near me that has a standard poodle that has never seen a leash, the dog stays without command outside stores and goes every where with the guy. like all breeds they are not for everyone but for others they're a perfect match.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with what all have said; they are good dogs. I advise you to exercise them some every day. If not, then work with them somehow. They are fun loving, sweet, smart and also clowns. They love to play! (mine do anyway!)

Mine was trained no t to chase chickens. She never did until I began raw feeding her---- chicken! (what was I thinking? Not much I guess)

At first didn't bother them; but afterward, she was taught not to. (dont know how this happened-- kept telling her 'no chase!' . . . . finally, one day, the chickens ran TOWARDS her as we came outdoors. Up til then, they'd run away from her)

Sherry


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Too smart for thier own good.
Can get out of ANYTHING.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We had a Standard Poodle once. Got him because my DD was allergic to dogs. Great dog! Like other smart dogs, they need training, but you can do a lot of fun things with them. They are "companion" dogs in that they are pretty attached to their people and will learn what you want them to do when you don't realize you are training them. If you keep yours in a "field" clip, which is like a puppy clip, the coat will be easy to care for, at least relative to a long clip. They love to swim and will retrieve toys out of the water. However, the hair will mat if they get wet, which is why they are clipped short for field. Not super short, but just long enough to look like they have down. The tail is shaved or clipped real short, no pom pom. Very elegant looking. Ours was champagne colored (almost white). Easy to train, good with kids and the elderly, happy happy happy dogs.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

sherry in Maine said:


> Mine was trained no t to chase chickens. She never did until I began raw feeding her---- chicken! (what was I thinking? Not much I guess)
> Sherry



We own two Standard Poodles, both rescues, both raw fed and neither chase chickens so I don't think you can attribute feeding raw chicken to the dog chasing live ones. We also own 5 working livestock guardian dogs, all raw fed as well. None of them has ever attempted to harm their stock, in spite of being fed raw meet. It is an old wives tale that "once they taste blood...." IMO.

Standards are wonderful, but they are very intelligent (and this does not always mean easy to live with) and they do require grooming to keep them in good shape. Since our Standards are farm dogs they are kept clipped short and since I am a groomer it is no big deal to do this. If one has to pay someone to get the job done it can get spendy fast. 

Clipping them on your own is certainly possible, but it involves investing in a good set of clippers ($125 or there abouts) and at least a couple of different blades which run $20-30 each.

I would have never in a million years thought I would own Standard Poodles, but I can not imagine not having at least one. When these two are gone we will no doubt be in contact with rescue to get another one.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree Oregon Julie, it can get spendy. I own a standard, a toy and a toy poodle mix. Thank good ness DD worked with a groomer for a year or so. Recently bought (after consulting with others here on this website) a set of clippers and 2 blades. Just under $200. Believe we will soon earn back the money, since we wont need groomer for a few months. (love the groomer-- and will take them once or twice a year to straighten out any wrongs)

They are wonderful. I also wondered if the 'raw chicken' thing had anything to do with it; but that's when she started salivating every time she saw a hen walking around (right after I started feeding her raw chicken)
I do love them. I also think german shepards are great; but dh has allergies, and that's why I chose poodles.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

long4country said:


> their intelligence as well as sense of humor, and their ability to be a good watchdog.


My standard Sally was all of those things. Just a beautiful dog, funny, more like an aunt to my kids than their dog. Excellent watchdog. Sneaky as could be, but in good humor. She was a practical joker. If you've never known a poodle you just can't imagine how different they are from other dogs.

Sally was a terrible garbage eater. Worst gas I've ever smelled. She could clear a room. Appalling.

She was also 45 pounds, although her brother was 75. She was just on the petite side.


----------



## long4country (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi, thanks to everybody who replied. 
Yesterday, I was so happy to become acquainted with Maggie, a black standard poodle who came in with her "dad" to the store where I work. I asked him a lot of questions, and got lots of lovies from Maggie. Now I can't wait to retire so I can get one!!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have 2 standards a father and son duo. They are everything everyone has said they are and they tend to also be wathcdogs they let you know when people and things are about too often as is the case with my two..anything in sight is a reason to tell me! Their personalities vary quite a bit, bear in mind there are several genetic diseases going on in the breed that should be tested for in the parents. There are several lines which I would avoid buying from some are quite famous too. Try to get an inbreeding coefficient from any breeders of they have no clue what youre talking about you can do some research just with a copy of the pedigree. Get to know people who have them and write down where they got their dog, poodle breeders tend to hang in there for years, so even if you dont retire for a few the breeder of a lIne you like might very well stillbe out there!


----------

